# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ինչպես՞ սովորել Եվրոպայում

## Ասկանիո

Ես ուզում եմ սովորել Սորբոնում ,բայց չգիտեմ ինչից սկսեմ կամ ինչ պարապեմ ու հիմա օգնության կարիք ունեմ,եթե կարող եք ասեք թե ինչ անեմ: Սկզբում մտածում էի toefl-ի միջոցով,բայց հետո վիկիպեդիայում կարդալուց ոնց հասկացա խոսքը մենակ ԱՄՆ-ի համալսարաններին է վերաբերվում ու հիմա պետքա ըտենց մի բան,որ կարողանամ պարապեմ ու դիմեմ:Եթե կարող եք օգնեք խնդրում եմ;

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ուզում եմ սովորել Սորբոնում ,բայց չգիտեմ ինչից սկսեմ կամ ինչ պարապեմ ու հիմա օգնության կարիք ունեմ,եթե կարող եք ասեք թե ինչ անեմ: Սկզբում մտածում էի toefl-ի միջոցով,բայց հետո վիկիպեդիայում կարդալուց ոնց հասկացա խոսքը մենակ ԱՄՆ-ի համալսարաններին է վերաբերվում ու հիմա պետքա ըտենց մի բան,որ կարողանամ պարապեմ ու դիմեմ:Եթե կարող եք օգնեք խնդրում եմ;


Ֆրանսերենից սկսի  :Smile:

----------

Yevuk (10.06.2015)

----------


## Ասկանիո

Արդեն դրանից սկսել եմ ֆրանսերեն ու անգլերեն պարապում եմ,ուղղակի չգիտեմ էտքանից բացի ինչ՞ անեմ ու ու ինչի՞ միջոցով տեղեկանամ թեկուզ ընդունելության քննությունների մասին,որ մասնագիտական ինչ-որ բան փորձեմ սովորել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արդեն դրանից սկսել եմ ֆրանսերեն ու անգլերեն պարապում եմ,ուղղակի չգիտեմ էտքանից բացի ինչ՞ անեմ ու ու ինչի՞ միջոցով տեղեկանամ թեկուզ ընդունելության քննությունների մասին,որ մասնագիտական ինչ-որ բան փորձեմ սովորել


Ասկանիո ջան, ենթադրում եմ՝ բակալավրից ես հենց ուզում սկսել: Ինտերնետը դիմացդ է, մտնում ես Սորբոնի կայք ու ուսմնասիրում: Ինչքան գիտեմ, ընդունելության քննություններ չկան: Բայց ասեմ քեզ. դրսում բակալավրիատ ընդունվելը միշտ ավելի դժվար ա, քան մագիստրատուրան:
Իսկ Թոյֆլն էլ մենակ ամերիկյան համալսարանների համար չի, Եվրոպայում անցնում ա: Մենակ ՄԹ-ն ա ոնց որ որոշել, որ էլ չի ընդունելու:

----------


## Ասկանիո

Էսօր մտել եմ Սորբոնի կայքը,բայց օգնող ինչ-որ բան չգտա,էլի կփորձեմ ավելի ուշադիր:
Կարամ՞ թոյֆլի վրա հույս դնեմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էսօր մտել եմ Սորբոնի կայքը,բայց օգնող ինչ-որ բան չգտա,էլի կփորձեմ ավելի ուշադիր:
> Կարամ՞ թոյֆլի վրա հույս դնեմ


Եթե Ֆրանսիա ես ուզում, ֆրանսերենի վրա հույս դիր: Նույնիսկ եթե ծրագիրդ անգլերեն լինի (ինչը բակալավրիատի դեպքում խիստ կասկածելի ա), մեկ ա էնտեղ ապրելու համար ֆրանսերենի անհրաժեշտություն կզգաս:

----------


## Ասկանիո

Լավ մերսի կփորձեմ

----------


## Ասկանիո

Անգլերեն Մրֆի-ով եմ սովորում,իսկ ֆրանսերենի համար դրա նման ինչ՞ գիրք կա

----------


## delicate

Ասկանիո ջան ամեն դեպքում դու ես որոշում ինչ գրքով  պարապել,բայց իմ կարծիքով Մրֆին շատ պրիմիտիվա:Դրա հետ զուգահեռ խորհուրդ կտամ Destination-ով պարապես, համ քերականություննա նորմալ բացատրում համ էլ մեծ բառապաշարա տալիս:

----------


## Yevuk

Իրենց կայքում ընտրի ֆակուլտետը ու admission մասում գտիր թե ինչ փաստաթղթեր պետք ա հավաքես: Ես իմ փորձից ասեմ, որ մագիստրատուրա ընդունվելու համար հիմնական փաստաթղթերն են՝ բակալավրի գնահատականները, ատեստատ, մոտիվացիոն նամակ, CV ու ամենակարևորը ֆրանսերեն լեզվի վկայական՝ TCF կամ DALF/DELF: Կախված թե որ համալսարանը ու որ ֆակուլտետն ես ընտրում, կարող ա հավելյար փաստաթղեր էլ ուզեն, օրինակ՝ lettre de recommendation կամ համալսարանից թուղթ, projet professionnel:

Ոնց որ Բյուրը ասեց, լավ կանես հենց ֆրանսերենից սկսես, քանի որ անգլերենով քիչ ծրագրեր կգտնես ու հիմնականում Փարիզում, իսկ կենցաղում մենակ անգլերենով շատ բարդ կլինի: Կարող ես մենակ պարապել կամ դիմել լեզվի կենտրոններ, ասենք՝ Alliance Française կամ France Formation: Ամեն դեպքում, բակալավր ընդունվելու համար քեզ պետք ա B1-B2 մակարդակ, իսկ մագիստրատուրայի համար B2-C1:

----------


## Նարե

Ասկանիո, ներիր եթե ուղիղ խոսքով ինչ-որ չափ նեղացնեմ քեզ, բայց կարծում եմ ինֆորմացիայի պակաս ունես, թե ինչպես է ընթանում ողջ գործընթացը, սկզբում խորհուրդ կտայի մի քանի հանդիպումների մասնակցես, որտեղ ավելի մանրամասն կբացատրեն տարբերակները և գործընթացը (ICLT ուսումնական կենտրոնը հաճախ ունենում է այդպիսի հանդիպումներ), նամանավանդ, գիտեմ, որ Ֆրանսիայում գործընթացը բավական տարբերվում է մյուս Եվրոպական երկրներից։ Իսկ սկզբի համար կարծում եմ Եվուկի հուշումները օգտակար կլինեն։ Հենց լեզվի կենտրոններում կարող ես ավելին իմանալ, ինչպես նաև մասնացկել կազմակերպվող workshop-երին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասկանիո, ներիր եթե ուղիղ խոսքով ինչ-որ չափ նեղացնեմ քեզ, բայց կարծում եմ ինֆորմացիայի պակաս ունես, թե ինչպես է ընթանում ողջ գործընթացը, սկզբում խորհուրդ կտայի մի քանի հանդիպումների մասնակցես, որտեղ ավելի մանրամասն կբացատրեն տարբերակները և գործընթացը (ICLT ուսումնական կենտրոնը հաճախ ունենում է այդպիսի հանդիպումներ), նամանավանդ, գիտեմ, որ Ֆրանսիայում գործընթացը բավական տարբերվում է մյուս Եվրոպական երկրներից։ Իսկ սկզբի համար կարծում եմ Եվուկի հուշումները օգտակար կլինեն։ Հենց լեզվի կենտրոններում կարող ես ավելին իմանալ, ինչպես նաև մասնացկել կազմակերպվող workshop-երին։


Նարե, Ասկանիոն բավական խելոք տղա ա, ուղղակի փորձ չունի: Վստահ եմ՝ ինքնուրույն կկարողանա ահագին փորփրել առանց վորքշոփների ու եսիմինչերի  :Wink:

----------


## Ասկանիո

:Mda:  Էրեխեք անունս Արփինեա,ուղղակի գրանցվելուց անունս չնդունվեց,որովհետև էլի օգտվող կար էտ անունով,դե եսել բարկացա ու էտ պահին Ասկանիոն եկավ մտքիս ըտենց գրանցվեցի,հետո էլ ուզեցի փոխեմ չստացվեց,մի խոսքով ուզում եմ ասեմ,որ աղջիկ եմ,ոչ թե տղա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

GriFFin (10.06.2015), Tiger29 (10.06.2015), Դատարկություն (14.06.2015), Մուշու (10.06.2015), Նիկեա (14.06.2015), Շինարար (10.06.2015)

----------


## delicate

բա տենց խաբում են մարդկանց ?  :LOL:

----------


## Ասկանիո

Չեմ խաբել ուղղակի նոր հասկացա,որ ինձ տղու տեղ եք դրել :Smile:

----------

